# am i such a freak.... Facebook movie



## HeatherNicole (Aug 11, 2010)

because i want to see the facebook movie?

It looks so interesting, plus the trailer, which i am sure will be anticlimactic I see it, compels my emotions lol.
What do you folks think?

YouTube - ‪Facebook movie 'The Social Network' Trailer‬‎


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 11, 2010)

No, you're not a freak =) I think given how wildly popular Facebook is and what  a freaking storm it's swept (most visited site on the net?) it only makes sense to want to know all the gory details. I'm interested, but I don't think I'll pay for it.


----------



## Junkie (Aug 16, 2010)

I'll look it up online and probably see it there. If nothing else is playing the week it comes out, my bf and I might go see it. It looks ok....


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey, its gotta be better than The Expendables.  Although, it doesn't have Bruce Willis...


----------

